# Mini behind the tv?



## just4fn44 (Dec 28, 2006)

I've read that people put their mini on a wall or behind there tv. How does the IR see it? It's not RF so are you using some type of ir extender?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

The IR signal from the Mini remote seems to be quite strong, and some people are apparently able to "bounce" the IR signal off a wall and it will work even though there isn't true direct line-of-sight. Alternatively, you can get an RF USB dongle for the Mini and use the Roamio RF remote with it.

And just fyi, rumor has it that an updated Mini with built-in RF capability is due out in January.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

With good batteries in the stock remote, its a really good combo, reception-wise.

Tivo sells an IR extender (and a mounting bracket) on the web page if its really buried down in there or if you simply dont get good results...

Or, you can use the RF receiver that comes with the Slide Pro with the basic Roamio remote,(this is what many of us folks who upgraded their Roamio with a Slide did) or a Slide Pro/RF receiver combo.

Best part about RF in the bedroom is that you dont have to worry about blankets or other obstacles


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

just4fn44 said:


> I've read that people put their mini on a wall or behind there tv. How does the IR see it? It's not RF so are you using some type of ir extender?


In our bedroom the TV is mounted up on the wall near the ceiling (in a corner). Mini is mounted on the wall behind the TV and we don't have any problems with the remote.

In the kitchen the Mini is mounted on the back of a cabinet that sits under the TV. The remote here also works well, though we'll occasionally have problems if something more than a few inches high is set on top of the cabinet. When this happens the remote will still work, but requires careful aim. Typically there are only a few knickknacks on top of the cabinet and the remote works fine.


----------



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

We have our Mini behind the TV in out kitchen and it works just fine.

No issues at all...


----------



## mobouser (Sep 14, 2005)

Got mine behind a kitchen TV. Using an "old" style slide Pro Remote with the USB dongle and it works great does not have to face the Mini. People blocking the Mini does not impact the signal at all.


----------



## sathead (Jan 12, 2008)

One of our Mini's is behind a TV... it works fine via the OEM IR remote...


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

just4fn44 said:


> I've read that people put their mini on a wall or behind there tv. How does the IR see it? It's not RF so are you using some type of ir extender?


You can order the Slide Remote for the Mini from Tivo. It comes with an RF dongle that plugs in the USB port on the Mini. Using the Slide Remote's RF capability, you can put the Mini behind the TV or somewhere out of sight. The Slide Remote also supports IR for your TV. I use the Slide Remote with my Mini and Panasonic plasma in my bedroom and it works well.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

mobouser said:


> Got mine behind a kitchen TV. Using an "old" style slide Pro Remote with the USB dongle and it works great does not have to face the Mini. People blocking the Mini does not impact the signal at all.


That's because the old slide pro used Bluetooth, which is also an RF signal and line of sight isn't required.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Mine used to be vertically oriented behind the TV, just popping over the top, and the remote usually worked. Now I just wedged it between the TV and the wall, so it has a "view" of the kitchen to "see" the remote (and stop falling off the top edge of the TV).


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Just mounted one of my tvs on the wall yesterday and slid the Mini in behind the tv. It works good. I don't have to have perfect aim to use it. It's pretty forgiving. 

I do have a shelf above the tv that might help bounce the signal in there. Not sure.

I'm going to wall mount my last tv today.


----------

